# Newbie! On 6th ivf. Blastocyst transfer God willing. Hydrosalpinx.



## Ali Cachia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there,  
Have been ttc for 10 years( and more!)
I'm on my 6th IVF now. 
God willing am having a blastocyst transfer on sunday. It'll be first blastocyst as have always had 2/3day Transfers. My clinic has now just discovered I have hyrosalpinx in my right tube, (Blinkin' sods law!  ) but treatment gone to far not to continue. Here's hoping there's enough left over to freeze. They say it's contained and hopefully if it doesn't leak it shouldn't effect implantation.
I'm 42 and this time I'm using donated eggs as my ovarian reserve has .... Well stopped producing!
Last time I wrote a private diary, but this time I thought it'd be good to share my experiences as they're happening..... Feelings, fears, emotions....etc. You know the general roller coaster that is fertility treatment!
Maybe I can make friends with others who have been or going threw the same experience.
Anyone out there with Bilateral Hydro success stories with Blastocyst transfer?
Forever hopeful


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Ali Cachia*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support*
CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Ali Cachia (Mar 17, 2011)

WHOOPS!......Correction.....My hydro is on the left side only. I think I should have wrote unilateral instead of Bilateral.  ....Doh!!!!!!


----------

